# My cory isn't a cory...



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok today I went to find out for the last time...I put my "cory" into a pitcher and took him to the store because I knew he wasn't a cory. I started researching and found out he is a "plex" according to the pet store. Actually i had to figure it out, and they finally told me I was right.

What kind of water conditions do they need? He's zebra-patterned, very calm, and likes hiding under things...that's about all I know.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Probably is a zebra pleco (rhymes with gecko), short for plecostomus, a class of catfish which usually eat algae and other green stuff, are reasonably peaceful, and depending on species can grow from a few inches to a couple feet long. The zebra usually stay pretty small. The zebra are a little pickier about water conditions than some of the other plecos, but a range of 6.5 to 7.5 will be fine. 

Feed it on some zucchini - cut a slice, microwave it a tiny bit, rubberband it to a rock and drop it in the tank. Romaine lettuce also

Here is some care info http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.cgi?db=fresh&uid=default&ID=0098&view_records=1

For plecos in general "This fish is often known in the hobby as the Pleco, or Pl*co. The story behind the irregular spelling of "pl*co" is that if you spell it correctly your pleco will soon die." -http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/pleco.shtml (Whatever - my very long-lived plecos don't need no stinking *)

Good luck with your fishy!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks. I switched my tank to sand from gravel, and he seemed happier. But I started looking at pics of cory catfish, and knew he couldn't be one. I was new to fish and actually belived the petco people. 

I've had him 2 months and he's only 3 inches long at the longest parts, and doesn't seem to be growing. I hope he doesn't get much larger, since I don't want to give him away. (I will if I have to, of course). I have the PH at about 8.0 right now, and he seems ok...I didn't want to change it suddenly, as I have tetras and danios, and a platy (with babies) in the tank already. 

i'll try the zucchini and lettuce...as he barely touches the flakes and sinking pellets I've tried. He's been in the tank for 2 1/2 months now, so I know he's eating, I just don't think he's eating well.

EDIT: Actually since I looked at the pic, he's not one of those either...maybe I can get a pic in a few minutes...I'll try. Have to set the camera up on my laptop.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok I couldn't get a pic, but it's definately a pleco....I have had it for 2 months and I haven't noticed it grow at all... how fast do they grow?
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gpleco2.html

looks very similar, but I can't imagine this one growing that much since it hasn't grown very fast.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if in that link is your pleco, they should have a minumim tank of 55 gallons, an in my experience they grow pretty fast. we bought ours at 4 inches and in 5 months he was 12 inches,so hes now in the display tank at our lfs :-D


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Hrm... It's almost certainly not a zebra pleco, although that's too bad cause it's a $100+ fish...

Check out planetcatfish.com and see if you can identify it. That's probably the best resource site for catfish and pleco information on the web.

Oh, and don't panic about the size of your tank _yet_... There are a few plecos that only get to be six inches long or so. If it's a common pleco, it can get to be 2 feet or so.

-Flynn


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't worry, plecs are slow growing fish. When it gets slightly larger you can hopefully think about getting a larger tank or giving it back to the lfs.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe you have a sailfin pleco?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OK I'm narrowing it down...the fins on him look identical to this one, but the coloration on the body is wrong...he has bands every 3/8 inch or so along the lower half toward his tail. I'll keep looking.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/peckolti/762_2.php


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok and his body is colored like this guy, but the fins aren't quite the same:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/panaque/734_10.php


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I betcha it's a clown pleco.

http://planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/panaque/734_f.php

Also, You wouldn't have had price shock when you bought it, as opposed to most of the fancy plecos...

Gold Nugget Pleco... $25
Leopard Cactus Pleco... $45
Green Phantom Pleco... $50

Finally having that fancy pleco tank I've been wanting for the past 15 years... Priceless.

-Flynn


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yep, it sounds like a clown to me also.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I think that's what it must be. It was only like $3 so I didn't think it was too rare of a variety. Any idea of what I should really be feeding him? He nuzzles around through the sand for food, but I'm not really sure what he ends up eating.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They brows on the algae in the tank, but this isn't enough for them to thrive. They eat boiled peas, SMALL pieces of sunken cucumber etc. Or you can buy sinking algae wafers from your local store.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

mlefev said:


> Thanks. I switched my tank to sand from gravel, and he seemed happier. But I started looking at pics of cory catfish, and knew he couldn't be one. I was new to fish and actually belived the petco people.
> 
> I've had him 2 months and he's only 3 inches long at the longest parts, and doesn't seem to be growing. I hope he doesn't get much larger, since I don't want to give him away. (I will if I have to, of course). I have the PH at about 8.0 right now, and he seems ok...I didn't want to change it suddenly, as I have tetras and danios, and a platy (with babies) in the tank already.
> 
> ...



Plecos see better at night after the lights are out as well. If you feed a pleco in the dark with the drop algae wafers, you will see them swim out and try to suck on the pellets until it's gone.


----------

